# Gas gauge and rpm gauge



## Damientheboss (May 17, 2015)

Hey guys I have a 2005 Nissan Altima SE 3.5 and my gas and rpm gauge don't work they work sometimes. The Rpm gauge you see work for the first gear then it drops too 1000 rpm and doesn't move for the rest of the gears. Same with the gas gauge I fill it up and it moves full then it just starts moving up and down and it ran out of gas twice cause I thought it was working but it's not working any body else have this issue?


----------

